
Team makes light-driven nanosubmarines - lelf
http://news.rice.edu/2015/11/16/rice-makes-light-driven-nanosubmarines/
======
dang
Url changed from [http://phys.org/news/2015-11-team-light-driven-
nanosubmarine...](http://phys.org/news/2015-11-team-light-driven-
nanosubmarines.html), which points to this.

